# My Sister Has Recovered using Celexa and Seroquel



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

My little sister has had DP for 3 year now and started Celexa and Seroquel. It took her dp away. She has been dp free for a week. Just thought I would share.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> My little sister has had DP for 3 year now and started Celexa and Seroquel. It took her dp away. She has been dp free for a week. Just thought I would share.


That is great news! So glad to hear that she has found some relief after 3 years. God knows we are all looking for that one special med\s that will help cure us, or at the least make our DP go away.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

What kind of medication are Celexa and Seroquel??


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> What kind of medication are Celexa and Seroquel??


Celexa is an antidepressant, usually used to treat conditions like depression, or obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD), and Seroquel is an antipsychotic used to treat schizophrenia and bipolar disorder, although it can also be used for off-label conditions as well.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> Celexa is an antidepressant, usually used to treat conditions like depression, or obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD), and Seroquel is an antipsychotic used to treat schizophrenia and bipolar disorder, although it can also be used for off-label conditions as well.


Thanks, i am going to talk to my shrink about this.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> My little sister has had DP for 3 year now and started Celexa and Seroquel. It took her dp away. She has been dp free for a week. Just thought I would share.


That's great!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> My little sister has had DP for 3 year now and started Celexa and Seroquel. It took her dp away. She has been dp free for a week. Just thought I would share.


well that's a good thing =)
Seems like everyone recovers or gets better at the moment =).
God is awesome.


----------

